# Wilkes County



## K80 (Sep 12, 2010)

How about it, who all's huntin Wilkes this year?  What are yall see'n and kill'n...

Two hunters at the club this weekend.  This is the first weekend in 4 years I haven't seen a deer from the stand on opening morning.  

There were 6 does and fawns seen this weekend.

The first few years I was in the club we fought hard to run the hogs off and won for a few years but now they are movin back in.  Got a trail cam pic of a nice'n.


----------



## Jubal (Sep 12, 2010)

Yo, us NC Hillbillies still kickin in Wilkes.  We aint bowhuntin this year though.  So far we just working and getting things ready, last year was unreal awesome for us, so we keep low expectations on 2010 so that we aren't let down if no repeat.  This will mark my 16th straight year hunting Wilkes.  

Looking forward to the reports, I'll keep mine going for the club.

Thanks.


----------



## pcann (Sep 14, 2010)

Hunted Saturday morning and got winded around 10:30 so I stayed in the stand untill 11:30 hoping something would walk my way. Nothing showed. 

Hunted Saturday night and saw nothing at all. Strange.

3 of us showed up and no deer were seen at all the entire day. 

Hopefully it will start to pick up.

Do any of you guys know if the huge rain storm hit Wilkes Saturday night?


----------



## K80 (Sep 14, 2010)

There was a little thunder and lightning but that was about it close to Washington.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 14, 2010)

huntin wilkes for the first time this year. in a huntin club in tignal. dont know what to expect. when does the rut come in?


----------



## Jubal (Sep 15, 2010)

BIG HUNT said:


> huntin wilkes for the first time this year. in a huntin club in tignal. dont know what to expect. when does the rut come in?



it's usually in full swing by early-mid november on us, if you got lots of does expect a lenghty rut, which is good and bad.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 15, 2010)

I use to hunt in Wilkes, loved the club and had nice deer on it. The problem was the other clubs around would not let the deer grow. We were surrounded by people from NC. Everyday is sounded like a war over there. They would shoot anything. They would say if its brown its down. Great way to let the deer get big. Thats why they come here to hunt, they have already killed everything in NC.


----------



## Jubal (Sep 15, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> I use to hunt in Wilkes, loved the club and had nice deer on it. The problem was the other clubs around would not let the deer grow. We were surrounded by people from NC. Everyday is sounded like a war over there. They would shoot anything. They would say if its brown its down. Great way to let the deer get big. Thats why they come here to hunt, they have already killed everything in NC.



Hey, thanks for hi-jackin the thread which is about hunting reports, not your one sided, misguided view of NC hunters.  I'm sure the handful of NC hunters you actually encountered are exactly like all other hunters from NC.  

Let me give you a prime example to the opposite, which also mirrors all of my family that joins me in GA.  I've hunted GA for 16 years, killed about 20 deer.  Now, you figure out the odds on how much deer population damage this NC native has done.  And, trophies as in big racks?  Well, if I aint killed but 20 deer, you can assume I sure as heck aint killing spikes.

We came to GA because of accessibility and better odds of larger bucks, I can kill deer all day long 30 minutes from the house, but I suppose I prefer to spend my hard earned money in *your* state.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

We have been getting some pretty decent bucks on camera in Wilkes. I put the first doe on the kill sheet last weekend on opening morning. I saw three that morning. Did not get to go down this weekend but am looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> I use to hunt in Wilkes, loved the club and had nice deer on it. The problem was the other clubs around would not let the deer grow. We were surrounded by people from NC. Everyday is sounded like a war over there. They would shoot anything. They would say if its brown its down. Great way to let the deer get big. Thats why they come here to hunt, they have already killed everything in NC.



Being from NC has nothing to do with your problem . It is the rules and guidelines of the club that determine what gets killed. NC is not known as a big buck producing state. If I was lookin to kill bigger bucks and lived in NC,  I would probly come down here too.


----------



## pcann (Sep 21, 2010)

Any body else noticing their hog population pick up this year? We have quite a few of them on cam so I am looking forward to dropping some piggy this year.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 21, 2010)

*hogs*

We been noticing more and more hogs every year in wilkes county!


----------



## Jubal (Oct 4, 2010)

Our hogs pretty much checked out a few years back...thanks goodness.  We see a few here and there but not much.

We finally got the plots in last weekend, I know it's a little late but with it so dry we couldn't do much.  Hopefully it'll get some rain next week or so and get them crankin for rifle.

Good luck everyone, we'll be there with muzzleloaders this weekend!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 4, 2010)

Our hogs moved down river a few years back. Hope they stay gone. We planted right before all the rain came last week. Food plots are comming up great. Can't wait for next weekend.


----------



## Scoutman (Oct 5, 2010)

How are acorns in wilkes? Are they spotty or raining down,I hunt near Washington.Going down in next few days for first time this season.Planted food plots first of Sept,hope they are doing good!


----------



## bowhunter41 (Oct 5, 2010)

Scoutman said:


> How are acorns in wilkes? Are they spotty or raining down,I hunt near Washington.Going down in next few days for first time this season.Planted food plots first of Sept,hope they are doing good!



We went down opening weekend saw a few whiteoaks with acorns and the pinoaks they always have some.

I sure hope they are droping now ? anyone been down this past weekend ?

Thanks 
Jeff ><>


----------



## Jubal (Oct 5, 2010)

we didn't notice any white oaks last weekend, some pin oaks and reds but very little white so far.  did not take time to look up the white oaks with binoculars, so I wouldn't swear we won't have any, but if so they aint dropping yet.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 6, 2010)

*White oaks*

I live here in Wilkes county and so far all the white oaks seem to be spotty at best. I did find one this morning that was dropping pretty good but they where small acorns. That rain we had last week helped alot with food plots. Good luck to all this weekend


----------



## jbemory (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm from the mountains in NC and have deer hunted for 35 years. I've killed 3 bucks, all nice mature bucks.  I have hunted Georgia for 3 years and have yet to kill a deer.  I only take mature bucks and let the little guys walk.  I pay $300.00 just for a Ga license and $340.00 a year for a small lease property, with 4 other hunters from NC.  We've killed 1 buck so far in 3 years, so please, don't assume all NC hunters are "brown and down" hunters.


----------



## jbemory (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, in Elbert county the white oaks are sparse.  Pin oaks are producing but that it.  Last year the white oaks produced tons!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounded quite this morning fellows only heard one shot this morning.


----------



## Scoutman (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got back,very quiet weekend.Heard less than 5 shots,Sat and Sunday. Did'nt see any acorns and foodplots are coming along. Got to get out there and look around for some acorns this week, they seem to be scarce this year. Turned off kinda warm too,that may have slowed things a bit.


----------



## lonesome dove (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw 7 deer this weekend - mostly little ones 
Most of the acorns are spotty, but our food plots are looking great

In the 15 years I have had this club, I have never seen it grown up as bad as it is this year. Our deer have tons of places to hide!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 10, 2010)

if you have hog problems in wilkes and would like to get rid of them shoot me a p/m , i can wait till jan. if needed. i am in two clubs in wilkes now and have several farms iam helping with hog problems.


----------



## bowhunter41 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well this weekend was quite but we were still bow hunting.
only heard a few shots. No white oak acorns in any tree I looked in this weekend and I used binos. pin oaks are loaded with acorns. Took a coyote out with the Destroyer 350 friday evening called him in with my mouth very fun.


----------



## bowhunter41 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh here is a pic off one of our cams. I forgot the card and had to set it to low resalution so pardon the fuzzyness.
September 29 at 8:50am


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 11, 2010)

some white oaks falling in tignall. red oaks are raining down on our club. should be a good opening morning saturday. temps are gonna be in the 40's that morning.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 16, 2010)

*opening morn*

I only heard about a dozen shots this morng and didnt see anything. Saw 9 yesterday morng but went to a differnt farm this morning.  How did the rest of you fellows do this morning? Hope everyone has a good opening weekend.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 17, 2010)

kinda slow for us...just saw some does, sure felt good to be out though, temps were great for the morning but it seemed the deer were on odd moving patterns.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 17, 2010)

guy in huntin club got a decent 8 point yesterday evening. some does were spotted.


----------



## cartermatt (Oct 19, 2010)

*wilkes sandtown*

Slow all weekend had only one doe shot and seen some hogs on club. Very few shots heard, this is very wierd for wilkes wuz different this year?


----------



## K80 (Oct 19, 2010)

cartermatt said:


> Slow all weekend had only one doe shot and seen some hogs on club. Very few shots heard, this is very wierd for wilkes wuz different this year?



This year is a little off for me.  I'm seeing mainly does(and not as many as the past few years) and normally I see a small buck for almost every doe that I see.  Maybe this is a good thing though.  I haven't killed a buck since I've been hunting in Wilkes and this is my 4th or 5th year.

Here is a link to my weekend adventures.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577168

In all I saw 9 deer this weekend while on the stand.  Only one them were verified as a button head.  Last weekend 3 or 4 deer and one was a small 8.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 20, 2010)

*rain*

We got a little rain aroun danburg last nite and this morning not a lot but any will help. Checked trail camera one nice 11 point on it but all photos were in middle of night. Talked to some N.C hunters this evening they said deer movement been kinda slow for them too. The full moon coming on going to be a middle of day wkend.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 24, 2010)

hunted all weekend. Saw plenty of deer. Small bucks are chasing. Big bucks not really. The two biggest I saw was a 110"+/- 9 point and a 120"+ 10 point. I never pulled the trigger on anything. My buddies gf shot her first buck friday evening. A 133" 10 pointer. Lots of little bucks chasing and fighting. Does are definitely not ready yet.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 24, 2010)

heres the one from friday night


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 24, 2010)

Going down tommorrow. Pple in club saw some chasin but not alot of movement maybe this front will have them moving


----------



## Jubal (Oct 24, 2010)

very nice buck, and nice to see a dead yote in the background, we've seen 5 yotes in 3 weekends now, all gave us the slip.

so far we've just seen does, scrapes just showed up on our place this past weekend...


----------



## Dupree (Oct 25, 2010)

video from yesterday.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SefBR6eAKTo?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SefBR6eAKTo?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Dupree (Oct 25, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5440308&posted=1#post5440308

embedding wont work here for some reason


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good deer congrats to the lady hunter. We saw a few small bucks this weekend and killed one doe, the rain just startn now hope they move good this afternoon if this front blows thru. Good luck to all of you and have a good week.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Oct 31, 2010)

hunted 10/27 - 10/29 saw only 2 does. only 1 buck seen on our club and that was opening weekend. we have 600 acres. the bucks are just not moving. gon says nov 9 is the peak of the rut. is this accurate? what did ya'll see this weekend?


----------



## Jubal (Oct 31, 2010)

BIG HUNT said:


> hunted 10/27 - 10/29 saw only 2 does. only 1 buck seen on our club and that was opening weekend. we have 600 acres. the bucks are just not moving. gon says nov 9 is the peak of the rut. is this accurate? what did ya'll see this weekend?



been awful slow for us too, just one hunted this weekend, saw some does and 2 small bucks.  nov 9 has always been around the right time, hope this year's rut is better than it appears to be so far.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 1, 2010)

BIG HUNT said:


> hunted 10/27 - 10/29 saw only 2 does. only 1 buck seen on our club and that was opening weekend. we have 600 acres. the bucks are just not moving. gon says nov 9 is the peak of the rut. is this accurate? what did ya'll see this weekend?



Got a couple bucks on camera at night dogging does ,but only seen one decent deer saturday morning. My father in law gad a good 11 point run right past him this morning at 9 oclock though but couldnt get him to stop. It was quite this weekend I only haerd a few shots. I am going to hunt pretty hard next couple of days my best time for a good one has always been the second or third of Nov. here in wilkes for me. Good luck to you all and have a good week.


----------



## pcann (Nov 1, 2010)

Club member shot a nice 10 pointer Saturday night and I watched a 4 pointer 3 different times Sunday. Deer seem to be moving between 8 and 10 in the mornings. Another club memeber jumped 2 nice bucks in the hardwoods. Deffinetly more movement which is good.


Taking bets on when rut is going to be this year? We are already catching bucks working scraps. I walked by some that just stunk to high heaven>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 3, 2010)

Killed this one Saturday in Wilkes chasing a doe.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 3, 2010)

That a good one I knew had to be a few more like that around here! ha.I sat from 11 till 7 this afternoon and only seen two small bucks and two does. Congrats on the deer and i hope all hunting wilkes does as well mainly me! ha.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 3, 2010)

My uncle killed a very nice and mature 8 point this afternoon following a doe.  It's getting prime now, time to be in the woods!


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tell your uncle congrats. I just got in saw a 6 pointer and a doe right after daylight. When I got 20 yards from my truck there were a set of doe tracks and a big set of buck tracks in my boot tracks had to laugh at that oh well he might comr thru again this evening. Good luck to you all


----------



## JWT (Nov 4, 2010)

I been hunting Wilkes county for twenty. Years l would. Like. To see. Some. Of you're. Trophy. Pics and trail cam pics the deer in my avatar is a Wilkes. Deer I like to see more trophys from area. Thanks


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 5, 2010)

JWT said:


> I been hunting Wilkes county for twenty. Years l would. Like. To see. Some. Of you're. Trophy. Pics and trail cam pics the deer in my avatar is a Wilkes. Deer I like to see more trophys from area. Thanks



I lost all my mounts etc.. in a fire in 07 i got a few trail pics this year , but I dont know how to download them yet. I heard a good many shots this morning but only saw a spike and a doe.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 6, 2010)

club memeber shot a big 10 pt this morning. all members seeing deer right now!


----------



## K80 (Nov 8, 2010)

I killed a 10 point Sat. and a member let a nice 8 walk (hopefully he'll make it another year).  A hand full of does were seen by not any real rut activity.  I saw a small 9 with 4 or 5 inch tines for the second time Sunday.  He was cruising the powerline for the scent of does.

It sounds like Wilkes is covered up in ten points.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 8, 2010)

K80 said:


> I killed a 10 point Sat. and a member let a nice 8 walk (hopefully he'll make it another year).  A hand full of does were seen by not any real rut activity.  I saw a small 9 with 4 or 5 inch tines for the second time Sunday.  He was cruising the powerline for the scent of does.
> 
> It sounds like Wilkes is covered up in ten points.



Congrats that is a good one


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 8, 2010)

Really good buck!!  I am going down to the club in the morning and hunt the rest of this week. I think its prime time right now in wilkes


----------



## JWT (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice buck congrats !!!! We just seen small bucks chasin this weekend so it should be getting close


----------



## pcann (Nov 10, 2010)

Not seeing any mature doe's running around with the young one's. I wonder if there are being held up by the bucks?

I've been watching deer for the last several days nothing mature. Heard a buck grunt very load this afternoon on a ridge. Didn't see him though.

Good luck everyone it's getting HOT in the woods


----------



## JWT (Nov 12, 2010)

Killed big 8 running does this morning!!! Saw 9 bucks in 2 hunts


----------



## MWK (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome. Any pictures?


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2010)

i hunted friday thru sunday. I saw a total of 35 deer. Biggest was a 100"+ 8 point. I shot at a yote, but thats it. Saw a little chasing by little bucks. My wife shot a doe saturday evening. Deer are hitting acorns better than foodplots right now.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 16, 2010)

K80.....SUPER BUCK, CONGRATS

3 of us hunted all last week, had an awesome time.  Saw bucks following does almost every sit, shot a very big 9 point, 180 lbs on the hoof, scored about 125" with an 18.5" inside spread.  Dad and uncle both took an 8 point as well, both a tid bit smaller than mine.  The rut was on pretty steady and didn't have signs of slowing down, but we had to come back to work for at least a little while...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2010)

Very slow this weekend. Saw a couple does and that's it.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Nov 22, 2010)

Very slow this weekend for us as well.  Saw (1) 6pt chasing 2 does and that was it.  Didn't hear many gun shots either, as we hunted Saturday PM and Sunday AM.


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 24, 2010)

This rare for me but been seing deer every morning except yesterday. have not seen anything big though only does and small bucks. I will be glad when this full moon is gone though. It has been quite all week only heard two shots since saturday evening.


----------



## pcann (Nov 25, 2010)

Camp will be full tomorrow and hoping that the deer are still moving. We had 2 guys see 20+ deer last weekend hope the move is still on.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 5, 2010)

Got some photos off trail camera of does and 5 minutes later two decent bucks behind them. Have not seen any daytime chasing though, but my wife talked to a guy in Dollar General saturday morning , and he seen bucks chasing does that morning. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## pcann (Dec 6, 2010)

Man it was windy and cold this afternoon. Nothing moving at all.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Killed a 12 pointer yesterday morning he came out with nose to the ground. Hunted again this morning , but didnt see a thing. Good luck to you all


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 8, 2010)

pics of deer i killed yesterday morning


----------



## pcann (Dec 11, 2010)

Great deer congrats!!!   


Saw a small buck around 9:00 am this morning and then a monster doe at 9:30  she fell about 350 yards after putting the cross hairs on her.  Biggest doe I have ever shot.


----------



## deermaster13 (Dec 12, 2010)

pcann said:


> Great deer congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Saw a small buck around 9:00 am this morning and then a monster doe at 9:30  she fell about 350 yards after putting the cross hairs on her.  Biggest doe I have ever shot.



Good job on the old nanny. Hope you had a good hunt this weekend I will be back in the woods in the morning hopefully. The wind been rough today and it keeps raining on and off. Have a good week


----------

